# Monster 400 lb sawfish caught in the Everglades!



## syxxt9 (Aug 22, 2011)

Check this monster out my brother landed yesterday! Just a ridiculous sawfish the biggest he's ever seen close to 400 lbs. We also got into some sharks, nice snook, and sea trout for dinner. Just an epic way to spend the say while we can't work. YouTube link below.






Capt. Rick Stanczyk


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

That's just Awesome!! To be able to catch one that big is a once in a lifetime fish. Congrats!!


----------

